# Endings, New Beginnings



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 25, 2008)

Friends,

As I said a couple times early on in the recently shut-down thread, I am winding down engaging in textual controversies as "I have already devoted much time and energy to presenting [the views I uphold], and am [mostly] just going over old material and the same old arguments" and "must prioritize my time, seeing...I have a congregation to look after, a wife, sermon prep, and other labors" to attend to. 

So when Rich shut the thread down and banned TR debates till further notice that was music to my ears!

As I said, I'll be compiling an index of my posted materials – and other pertinent 3rd party work – with the links to them, either here or on the new blog I've started: A Great and Terrible Love (the link to it also in my signature).

In the blog I'll be discussing textual matters, reviewing the recent happenings, and other things of high interest. The format of a non-debatable forum to air such things (with my friends able to comment) will be a joy to me.

Not to mention I'll be studying and preparing to preach on the Book of Revelation (using Hendriksen, Hoeksema, Riddlebarger, Johnson, and Beale primarily), and will need *not* to have my mind occupied with debates!

Though I am still going to find time to study on the "Theonomy" issue and post on that – at some point. It will be more compatible with Revelation studies than text-critical stuff.

Besides this, I will also post some things from the book the blog is named after, _A Great and Terrible Love_, a work currently in progress. I've posted very little of it here, publicly at any rate, as it is the story of a saint in the depths, post-Dostoevsky, post-Leary, come of age in the Woodstock generation (and in the upstate NY village itself), and the Lord's rescue of His beloved wretched anti-hero protagonist, a trophy of His grace.

There are stories of God's redeeming power in modern lives yet untold!

Steve


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve, thanks for everything you've posted here. You are *deeply* appreciated...

I will be following your work at your future venues, as accessible on the 'Net...

As always:







Margaret
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> So when Rich shut the thread down and banned TR debates till further notice that was music to my ears!



Wow! I didn't even know! Shows how much I participate in those debates.

I'll check your blog, Steve, and look forward to the thread on Revelation.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm gone for less than 2 weeks and I come back and there's bans going on! At least I know I wasn't part of stirring this batch of poop. Can't wait to read your blog.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve, your posts have been of great encouragement to me personally. Thanks!


----------



## KMK (Dec 25, 2008)

This will leave you more time to participate in endless baptism debates!

Thanks for all you do, Steve.


----------

